# NAIAS Preview: Detroit Auto Show Starts Monday. Audi and Fourtitude Planning Good Things



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The auto show season kicks off officially on Monday with the first press day at the North American International Auto Show. The NAIAS is the biggest auto show in North America and as such Audi always shows up in force. Of course there will be world launches there and we're expecting the new A6 and possibly the A6 hybrid that were both revealed in pictures last month. We doubt the R18 will show up (also shown last month) but we wouldn't be surprised to see some sort of concept car there as well as one or more of the e-tron trio (Spyder, R8 and A1) that are currently on display at CES this week.

While some of the above are guesstimates we do know hard facts about a few more Audi activities at the show. Here's a rundown.

*AUDI STAND ON FOURSQUARE AND FACEBOOK CHECK-IN*
It's ironic I'm typing this having just learned Fourtitude has just been ousted as the mayor of the Audi stand at the Las Vegas Convention Center a few hours ago (CES booth in same North Hall as SEMA stand), but Audi will for the first time officially place its stand in the virtual check-in worlds of FourSquare and Facebook. 

Why should you care? Well besides being a cool guy bragging about hanging with Audi at the NAIAS, the first 100 people to check in at the stand (on Foursquare or Facebook) will get a cool Augmented Reality calendar courtesy of Audi.

*AUDI AND FOURTITUDE SOCIAL MEDIA FEED ON TUMBLR, TWITTER, FACEBOOK AND MORE.*
We've partnered on the social media thing with Audi at the 24 Hours of Le Mans two years running and some may have noticed they've stepped up their social media feed to include auto shows back at the Los Angeles show in November. We'll be joining with the Audi of America social media staff as well as Zerind Dube from Speed:Sport:Life and Josh Decker from QuattroWorld to post a bit to Audi's Tumblr feed during the show. In addition, Audi of America will also be pushing content through their Twitter and Facebook accounts (and so will we for that matter). 

If you're interested in following along, check out Detroit updates starting Monday morning via these useful links for Audi.

*Audi of America Social Media Sites*
* Audi on Tumblr *
* Audi on Facebook *
* Audi on Twitter *
* Audi on Flickr *
* Audi on YouTube *

And also check out these links for Fourtitude. Our story begins Sunday morning as we fire up our Suzuka Grey 4 Season S4 tester (complete with snow tires!) and make the 8 hour trek from our Pennsylvania offices to Motown.

*Fourtitude (4T) Social Media Sites*
* 4T on Tumblr *
* 4T on Facebook *
* 4T on Twitter *
* 4T on Foursquare *
* 4T on Flickr *
* 4T on YouTube *
* 4T on CarZar *

*AUDI OF AMERICA PRESIDENT JOHAN DE NYSSCHEN TAKING QUESTIONS*
Audi of America President Johan de Nysschen will also be interviewed as part of the Audi social media blitz. Audi will be fielding questions to Johan that'll be posted in video form online and word is I'll be doing the asking. If you have any questions you'd like us to pass along then please post them here. I'm told the session will be pretty tight and the other Tumblr contributors will also be fielding some questions but we'll at least get one or two in on our own. And if I don't get to ask Johan, I'll do my best to put the more popular questions to some other Audi executives at the show.

*EIGHT FREE AUTO SHOW TICKETS*
Audi has also provided us with eight free NAIAS passes for public days. I'm just clarifying now whether we'll have eight pairs or eight total and if eight total we'll be giving them out in pairs. Email me to george @ fourtitude.com and send me your address and if you're the first few received we'll make sure they get mailed out to you. I'm told I'll have them by Monday and we'll do our best to get them in the mail then. And please, if you're not local or don't plan to use them do not enter. We want to make sure the tickets get to someone who will be able to enjoy them.


----------

